# is there such thing as a miniature pit bull



## sadiesdad223

i already own a beautiful apbt that couldnt behave better for the most part and my wife and daughter want a small dog but its goin to have to be a real special dog for me to allow it.so please let me know if there is any type of mini in the catagory of dog.. thanks alot im tryin to keep him or her to no more then 20 lbs


----------



## PeanutsMommy

get another apbt :biggrin: there are some apbts that stay pretty small...i am no expert but maybe there are bloodlines that tend to be smaller then others?


----------



## jbh38

get a patterdale, they are under 20 lbs and so much fun


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

sadiesdad223 said:


> i already own a beautiful apbt that couldnt behave better for the most part and my wife and daughter want a small dog but its goin to have to be a real special dog for me to allow it.so please let me know if there is any type of mini in the catagory of dog.. thanks alot im tryin to keep him or her to no more then 20 lbs


There's a guy that brings his real small apbt's by the bank for his walks. I doubt they weigh more than 20 lbs. I wish my dog weighed 20 lbs. I'll never get one this big again. He's trying to break my back I know it.


----------



## smith family kennels

they make a apbt called a pocket pit its about the size of a bosten terrier but its a minuature pitbull. I my self wouldn't own one cause I know how they are bred but if thats what you want and are willing to spend that kind of money they are avaible. they probably weight about 20 to 25 lbs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

how are they bred? are they mixes? i havent heard of those.


----------



## smith family kennels

now that part I don't know but I don't think so but they are badly imbred to keep them that small


----------



## PeanutsMommy

ohhh. so they are likely to have some issues huh?


----------



## smith family kennels

yeah I would think so I have only seen two in person but I was told by a breeder that this was how they kept them that way and people pay alot of money for them. Goes back to that breeding to make a buck instead of breeding for a purpose.


----------



## PeanutsMommy

disgusting. 
there should be a way to license breeders and a better way to control altering genetics.

i wish people would stop buying dogs from people that breed for irresponsible reasons. i am sure the dogs are cute but seriously think long term you know.

i dont know much about breeding so i may be stepping out of my bounds by talking like that but it irritates me.


----------



## thaim

MINI BULL TERRIER! THOSE ARE MY FAV!


----------



## smith family kennels

yeah they do still look like the apbt and perform like them but that imbred has to come with health problems. Alot of weight pullers like them cause they are so light and perform the same so they can claim most weight pulled and all that.


----------



## CoolHandJean

You could get a Boston Terrier. They are bred down from the APBT.


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

CoolHandJean said:


> You could get a Boston Terrier. They are bred down from the APBT.


I know we've talked about the Boston Terrier here somewhere before, but although I doubt I'd stray from this breed, I love those little suckers. The have a lot of guts and a lot of spunkyness. Cool little dogs.:clap:


----------



## MADBood

you could always get a staffordshire bull terrier...they usually weigh between 20-35 lbs (females) males are 25-40 lbs.


----------



## Ottis Driftwood




----------



## dan'sgrizz

Staffies are bad ass family pets to! Happiest dogs ever and can be really powerful and pretty athletic.


----------



## MADBood

Well that Phoebe of mine is really small, I'll be surprised if she reaches 35lbs. so you can find small APBTs. I actually contacted the breeders of that black staffy i posted awhile back, I thought it was a UKC/AKC pit...I felt stupid as hell when they went on to tell me the weight of of thier male was 33lbs. I said damn that's small for pitbull and that's when they corrected me and told me it was a SBT.....lmao...what a dumbass


----------



## smith family kennels

tai is about 31lbs


----------



## American_Pit13

I love Staffy Bulls! They are great and adorable! Small and FULL of personality.


----------



## hell no they wont go

smith family kennels said:


> they make a apbt called a pocket pit its about the size of a bosten terrier but its a minuature pitbull. I my self wouldn't own one cause I know how they are bred but if thats what you want and are willing to spend that kind of money they are avaible. they probably weight about 20 to 25 lbs.


ugh im not going to say i am 100% right but as far as i know there is no purebred american pitbull terrier that small if there is it is is probobly a designer breed which wouldnt make it an american pitbull terrier but a mutt of some sort maybe you are thinking of an extremely short american bully those poorly bred bullies seem to be popular now. or maybe you are thinking of a miniature bull terrier????


----------



## los44

the only time ive heard heard the term pocket pit is with the bullies and those are the extreme ones, low riders. i dont think thats what you want as they are unethically bred and have a whole bunch of health issues. sbt are sweet jmo


----------



## smith family kennels

no there are apbt pocket pits Ive seen then at shows. They are about 20 to 30 lbs. There are different types of pocket pits some are bully pocket pits and some are not. Here is a article I found on them too.
The apbt version of the pocket pits is very hard to find and if found will cost you big bucks
The Pocket Pit Bull.



The Pocket Pit Bull has been an internet debate for years. Does a small or miniature version of a pitbull exist? Well not officialy. I have seen these unofficial pocket pits in person and yes they do exist. The Pocket Pit Bull is just a smaller version of a pitbull ranging from 20 to 30lbs. They are usually true runts but some breeders now are going for that very small look. I have aquiered a 40lbs male that will be bred to smaller females to produce Staffordshire Bull Terrier size pits or smaller (french bull dog size). These small Pits are very hard to find but out of the blue kennels will produce them. The pocket Bully is a type on the ABKC website.


----------



## Sadie

I have never seen one .. Don't care too much for them I have heard of some smaller bred ones out there they are most likely runts or bred from some sort of fad breeding 20 lbs is pretty small if you want a pure bred Apbt at 20lbs full grown you need to go with another breed of dog that is not the standard for this breed as far as weight goes. I prefer a normal standard size Apbt between 30-60 lbs give or take a few lbs. Sadie is 35 lbs Ember is 34lbs and Simba is 42 lbs. You can find some nice smaller bred Apbt's just depends on how they were bred. But anything pure bred your not going to find it unless of course you get a runt or some sort of fad bred dog and I would stay away from fad breeding's completely !


----------



## buzhunter

What's the difference? Sounds a lot like the opposite of purposely trying to produce xxl dogs. Can't be good if the intention is misguided.


----------



## Sadie

buzhunter said:


> What's the difference? Sounds a lot like the opposite of purposely trying to produce xxl dogs. Can't be good if the intention is misguided.


That's what I am saying it's just another way for back yard breeder's to breed something that is not within the original standard. No thanks I'll pass. If you want a 20lb apbt full grown get another breed JMO


----------



## smith family kennels

its not and in the apbt world it is just now starting to become a fad. IMO after the bully breeders decided to play with it I think the apbt breeders did the same so they started breeding really small apbts to make small apbt litters. I hope it doesnt become a trend. Here is a pic of a 25lb female and these are catch dogs. This is what is considered a pocket pit in the apbt. and please don't don't contribute to this kennel

American Pit Bull Terrier--PIT BULL REPORTER magazine


----------



## RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad"

SadieBlues said:


> That's what I am saying it's just another way for back yard breeder's to breed something that is not within the original standard. No thanks I'll pass. If you want a 20lb dog full grown get another breed JMO


20lbs may be stretching it, but a smaller version of the same dog I have would be GREAT!!~!!!!! That would be 30% weight-wise of the stress my back is taking.

I'm not talking about a miniature tree stump, I'm talking about a tight little wrestler, like a gremlin on 4 legs or something... is that wierd?:reindeer:


----------



## Sadie

They are probably breeding 2 runts together to get em that small! And what the hell is this 

NOTICE: WE HAVE A VERY NICE SMALL BITCH (25 LB.) 0UT OF SUZI Q AND BIG CITY THAT IS FOR SALE FOR $2000+SHIPPING. ???? 2,000 dollars have they lost their effin minds!!!!! LOL


----------



## buzhunter

Well, there are really small dogs out there but you'd call them just that - a small dog. Once they put a name on the "type" and their goal is to produce them consistently, no good. IMO, if someone is seeking a designer dog, they should probably find another means of self indulgence.


----------



## Sadie

RonnyMc "Jaymo's Dad" said:


> 20lbs may be stretching it, but a smaller version of the same dog I have would be GREAT!!~!!!!! That would be 30% weight-wise of the stress my back is taking.
> 
> I'm not talking about a miniature tree stump, I'm talking about a tight little wrestler, like a gremlin on 4 legs or something... is that wierd?:reindeer:


I would say 28 lbs is the smallest I have seen them. And the thing is you don't want to purposely breed a mini apbt. If one pops up in the litter well than you just got you a smaller bred apbt. But to purposely breed them to be anything than what the standard calls for is BS... And I wouldn't go to a breeder who was doing that JMO


----------



## buzhunter

My girl has a 25 lb littermate.


----------



## smith family kennels

Your probably right sadie they probably use the runts. I myself don't associate with kennels that do this but I have heard of some that do and have seen some offspring of such. I would perfer they didn't start breeding for the wrong reason but what can you do they are going to do what they want cause thats what people want. Im glad we don't have any of these people doing this down south. I think the ones I seen came from somewhere up in the north east


----------



## Sadie

buzhunter said:


> My girl has a 25 lb littermate.


Just curious Buz was she inbred?


----------



## buzhunter

You got that right. As long as there's a market people will produce and sell the product. I've read somewhere that the love of money is the root of all evil. Sounds about right to me.


----------



## buzhunter

SadieBlues said:


> Just curious Buz was she inbred?


Nope. Her sisters never produced a dog that small either. Just a fluke I guess.


----------



## Sadie

smith family kennels said:


> Your probably right sadie they probably use the runts. I myself don't associate with kennels that do this but I have heard of some that do and have seen some offspring of such. I would perfer they didn't start breeding for the wrong reason but what can you do they are going to do what they want cause thats what people want. Im glad we don't have any of these people doing this down south. I think the ones I seen came from somewhere up in the north east


Yeah either that or they have some bad inbreeding practices going on in their yard. I agree I just don't like the idea of anyone trying to steer from original standards once you start that sh*t your breeding for fad puppies and nothing more


----------



## Sadie

buzhunter said:


> Nope. Her sisters never produced a dog that small either. Just a fluke I guess.


Yeah she was probably just a runt ...


----------



## nate

well the one that i saw was owned my i call him cry baby (pm andy for more info on that)was not that good looking and it's owner is one of those that the dog's pull out of fear 
he is the one person that i have came a cross at a show that i just want to beat the brake's off 
he was pulling the poor dog less than 6 week's after the bitch killed her last pup and was going to breed her again asap 
he should at the fun show and went out my way to be nice and he got smart just to be smart 
so yes i want to beat him like a drum


----------



## hell no they wont go

SadieBlues said:


> That's what I am saying it's just another way for back yard breeder's to breed something that is not within the original standard. No thanks I'll pass. If you want a 20lb apbt full grown get another breed JMO


just another designer breed unhealthy mutt


----------



## pitbullgirl22

I think the "pocket pits" are same as "pitter pats" ( pits bred to patterdales). Just a diferent name to sound better


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

ive seen a pocket pit... 22lbs... he is a fiesty mo fo... he is half apbt (or so the owner says) and half boston terrier.... very mean dog... but small...


----------



## PeanutsMommy

^^just what we need huh?


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

most older gamedog lines throw pits in the 25-35 lbs range, alot, just do research and take time to go see others yards. pits started out small and ended up larger. inbreeding has occurred in all old school gamedogs. these dogs are what make up todays genetics. inbreeding is not a bad thing. i wonder why todays fanciers talk as if inbreeding is bad? for example i know where some panama red dogs are that are no more than 25-30 lbs not just one dog but several all the same size.


----------

